# "Axel's Club" techno and classic rock club in Second Life.



## Axelfox (Feb 3, 2010)

edited


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 4, 2010)

Forgot to add. There is L$800 on the board in best in denim.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2010)

Why?

Why do you this shit?

It was never funny.

Just why?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 4, 2010)

_*We don't take kindly to folks like you here. 

-loads shotgun-*_


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 4, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why?
> 
> Why do you this shit?
> 
> ...



It's a club i just opened.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 4, 2010)

edited


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess you havent notice this forum isnt friendly on Second Life Folks


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I guess you havent notice this forum isnt friendly on Second Life Folks



What do you mean by that? Of course i got 5 people today at the club.

And i'm  a DJ =^-^=


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Moved to Furnation heros so i had to update the SLURL.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> What do you mean by that? Of course i got 5 people today at the club.
> 
> And i'm  a DJ =^-^=


in other words a good 80% here think Those on second life really do fail at their first life

also enjoy your club short lifespan
it will die off due to the bigger ones


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> in other words a good 80% here think Those on second life really do fail at their first life
> 
> also enjoy your club short lifespan
> it will die off due to the bigger ones


Wow, what a douche bag!


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> in other words a good 80% here think Those on second life really do fail at their first life
> 
> also enjoy your club short lifespan
> it will die off due to the bigger ones



No U! 

Second Life is the future.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbNMtFXMNWg


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wow, what a douche bag!


I know =3


but I do speak the damned truth, unless it lasts 3 months with constants its dead


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> The grand opening is tomorrow at 11:15 AM PST.
> 
> New location.
> 
> http://slurl.com/secondlife/FurNation Heroes/161/105/1001


Anyway, I'll try to check it out sometime this weekend, if I get the chance to hop on SL.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> No U!
> 
> Second Life is the future.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbNMtFXMNWg



accept the truth, death comes to fledglings who cant keep up. There's already dominant clubs that tend to kill off younger clubs


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> accept the truth, death comes to fledglings who cant keep up. There's already dominant clubs that tend to kill off younger clubs



I'm also a escort in SL and my going rate is L$900 for 30mins.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I'm also a escort in SL and my going rate is L$900 for 30mins.


o gawd. ._.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I'm also a escort in SL and my going rate is L$900 for 30mins.


nice way to sell yourself too

nice future SL has, no wonder the majority of furs stay away from fur areas



Taren Fox said:


> o gawd. ._.



is my douchebaggery allowed now


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nice way to sell yourself too


No kidding.

I feel like an ass. That's the last time I try to stick up for someone.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No kidding.
> 
> I feel like an ass. That's the last time I try to stick up for someone.


I find it funny they want to run a club and sell themselves

at least I have dignity

Axel enjoy being part of the 10% of furs on SL who sell themselves cause many already not even bothering with escorts no more cause its pointless


----------



## Conker (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> What do you mean by that? Of course i got 5 people today at the club.
> 
> And i'm  a DJ =^-^=


Why is it that every mouth breathing waste of matter thinks they are an awesome DJ on SL? 

I mean every stupid person I've seen talk about SL says they are some kickass DJ.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> Why is it that every mouth breathing waste of matter thinks they are an awesome DJ on SL?
> 
> I mean every stupid person I've seen talk about SL says they are some kickass DJ.


cause they believe "As long I get a big long list of techno furs will flock to me" to which in reality...a lot of furs are sick of techno


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 9, 2010)

Heh, SL.

Tried it, it's a big bowl of failure in my eyes.

His avatar reminds me of renaissancefan.

IRC > SL


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 9, 2010)

Some person put 3 applications in the application thing,but they forgot their name. I can't hire them to the club management group if i don't have their name.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you autistic?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 10, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Are you autistic?



The next post will be a link to a second life blog post about how SL helps kids with autism.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> The next post will be a link to a second life blog post about how SL helps kids with autism.



Why are you people shit posting?

If i posted this at SLuniverse or some other second life forum,or on something like Furtopia,they wouldn't jack the thread.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

This isn't SLuniverse _or_ Furtopia.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Some person put 3 applications in the application thing,but they forgot their name. I can't hire them to the club management group if i don't have their name.


why you posting it here, surely its not one of us


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 10, 2010)

Go away OP.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> No U!
> 
> Second Life is the future.
> 
> I'm also a escort in SL and my going rate is L$900 for 30mins.


 
Hahahahahahahahaha. Hahahahahahahahaha.

Hhhhaaaaaaa.

Holy shit, My god. I rofl'd. 


Glaice said:


> His avatar reminds me of renaissancefan.


He _is_ renaissancefan


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Why are you people shit posting?
> 
> If i posted this at SLuniverse or some other second life forum,or on something like Furtopia,they wouldn't jack the thread.


THEN GO OVER THAR

I already told you, Second Lifers arent very welcome here

Specially those who are Escorts and believe they are a DJ


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 10, 2010)

I am a high functioning, non-SD aspie poking fun at the OP.

But again, I am sure there are people on Furtopia and SLUniverse who will lol and do the same thing that is being done here.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> THEN GO OVER THAR
> 
> I already told you, Second Lifers arent very welcome here
> 
> Specially those who are Escorts and believe they are a DJ




Profoky, is that you?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Ty Vulpine to come in here and defend Second Life and how it's not a game.


Oh wait lol


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I'm still waiting for Ty Vulpine to come in here and defend Second Life and how it's not a game.
> 
> 
> Oh wait lol





> Linden Lab, the company that created the platform that is Second Life, is emphatic that their creation is not a game. â€œThere is no manufactured conflict, no set objective,â€ says spokesperson Catherine Smith. â€œItâ€™s an entirely open-ended experience.â€



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17538999/

Second Life isn't a game. If Linden Lab says it's not a game,it's not a game.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

IF APPLE SAYS THEIR COMPUTERS AREN'T COMPUTERS, THEY MUST BE RIGHT.

Just proves that Linden Labs is complete bullshit.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> IF APPLE SAYS THEIR COMPUTERS AREN'T COMPUTERS, THEY MUST BE RIGHT.
> 
> Just proves that Linden Labs is complete bullshit.



Well to be a game,you have to be able to do something like kill monsters,gain experience points cast magic or the like. Second Life has none of that.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well to be a game,you have to be able to do something like kill monsters,gain experience points cast magic or the like. Second Life has none of that.



Actually...

Oh hey look, open combat.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 10, 2010)

LL is retarded most of the time, not bullshit. How they managed to build something so massive is simply astounding, when they can't even fix basic chatting/chatrooms, or render basic shapes without causing significant client-side lag, or or or or :l


Oh, and a "game" is more or less described as something even vaguely organized to entertain, or pass the time. There doesn't have to be a goal, points, or quests. 

And SL DOES have a built-in combat system (LCS I think). So that nullifies that argument :v


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> LL is retarded most of the time, not bullshit. How they managed to build something so massive is simply astounding, when they can't even fix basic chatting/chatrooms, or render basic shapes without causing significant client-side lag, or or or or :l
> 
> 
> Oh, and a "game" is more or less described as something even vaguely organized to entertain, or pass the time. There doesn't have to be a goal, points, or quests.
> ...



One thing i would like to see Linden Lab do is to make banners to advertise on certain forums. Because sometimes i see banners for stuff like WOW,and i feel if LL started paying websites and put banners up,then more people would come to SL.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

They would get a few people for maybe a day.

But they'd all leave because it's a boring and buggy piece of shit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17538999/
> 
> Second Life isn't a game. If Linden Lab says it's not a game,it's not a game.


 so if Microsoft said Halo was not a game it would not be too!


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> They would get a few people for maybe a day.
> 
> But they'd all leave because it's a boring and buggy piece of shit.



Well other things LL should do are to fix the various bugs in SL,like the vehicle glitch that causes your plane to go into the void,listen to the residents of second life for once,make sims affordable,drop the openspace price increase,actually allow resident feedback.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> One thing i would like to see Linden Lab do is to make banners to advertise on certain forums. Because sometimes i see banners for stuff like WOW,and i feel if LL started paying websites and put banners up,then more people would come to SL.



I wouldn't. SL can barely handle the people that are here already, and you also have to remember, you MUST be 18 to play. Many people on forums like this are NOT 18. It'd be weird to advertise "Hey, come play, but no, not you - Only adults."



I found a small niche in SL where it's not a bunch of retards, and actually half-decent in comparison to the majority of SL, but I still understand that SL is largely really stupid


----------



## Ricky (Feb 10, 2010)

SL is a game.

No matter what their marketing department claims it will not change that fact.

I have nothing against SL or the people who play it except those who take it way too far, for example those who try to convince everyone on a forum that it's not really a game but so much more than that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well other things LL should do are to fix the various bugs in SL,like the vehicle glitch that causes your plane to go into the void,listen to the residents of second life for once,make sims affordable,drop the openspace price increase,actually allow resident feedback.


Sims are affordable for those that actually need a sim
their new project was based on resident feed back to which now those with PREMIUM accounts get free homes.

Second life is in the same damn boat as Furcadia and IMVU

"graphical chatroom/messenger"

the glitch occurs in areas with high script/traffic.

Remember Blue Mars you mention,
Outpost-30USD a month
supports 5 folks
cost 100usd to set it up

Village- 275 a month
Supports 50 folks
cost 750usd to set it

CITY-1000USD a month
250 folks
2000USD to set up

Metropolis-5000USD a month
1500 Folks
7500USD to set up

the massive fucking difference between SL and BM...SL is base on land size

lets look at Second Life gauges

Full Region-100 folks concurrent
1000USD to set up
298 a month

Homestead-20 concurrent
375 to set up
125 a month

Openspace-10 folks concurrent
250 to set up
75USD a month

already SL proved to be the cheaper one, to be on top of that the dont require you to DOWNLOAD the area. Blue Mars require folks to Download the area they going to to which is a good few who reviewed found sometimes it doesnt download the area at all, or it crashes. another thing is...do anyone really have a computer strong enough to play Crysis cause Blue Mars is running off the CryENGINE.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I'm also a escort in SL and my going rate is L$900 for 30mins.



Accurately sums up the entire thread.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 10, 2010)

Editing your OP doesn't help your cause, and I highly believe you are that Renaissancefan guy.

We already know of your techno/classic rock club, so why hide the information now?

Why sell yourself for virtual money on there too? You can do the same thing (minus L$ exchange) using IRC/MU/IM/etc and a vivid imagination. I don't get it why you do that..


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2010)

Glaice said:


> and I highly believe you are that Renaissancefan guy.





Me said:


> He _is_ renaissancefan.


:/


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Editing your OP doesn't help your cause, and I highly believe you are that Renaissancefan guy.
> 
> We already know of your techno/classic rock club, so why hide the information now?
> 
> Why sell yourself for virtual money on there too? You can do the same thing (minus L$ exchange) using IRC/MU/IM/etc and a vivid imagination. I don't get it why you do that..



How much would i get if i started learning how to draw using MS Paint?


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 10, 2010)

Take an art class, that should help...not including coloring if you want to do digital coloring..

..What does this have to do with my questions above and without answering them all?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Guys, this thread is a joke. Axel is obviously a troll. :B


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I wouldn't. SL can barely handle the people that are here already, and you also have to remember, you MUST be 18 to play. Many people on forums like this are NOT 18. It'd be weird to advertise "Hey, come play, but no, not you - Only adults."
> 
> 
> 
> I found a small niche in SL where it's not a bunch of retards, and actually half-decent in comparison to the majority of SL, but I still understand that SL is largely really stupid



One thing i don't understand is why on certain forums when i mention Second Life,not here,but forums like the trivial pursuits area of a forum,or the off-topic lounge of a forum,people cause crap to get the topic locked. Why is that?


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Guys, this thread is a joke. Axel is obviously a troll. :B



It's not,i'm a furry.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Mmkay. :B


----------

